# Bella is in the hospital



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

She has been admitted to the hospital...neuro and surgical workups today...surgery is in the morning....they are unable to do the PEG via endoscopy...she will require abdominal incisions...will spend 1-2 days in ICU...we have no idea when we will get back home....She has a lovely surgeon...who loves chihuahuas, so that made us feel comfortable with leaving Bella in her care....please keep our little girl in your prayers

Kathleen


----------



## stephanie.f8291 (Aug 29, 2012)

Healing thoughts for Bella and you. Hope all goes well.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

We will be thinking of you all xxx


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Will have Bella in my thoughts!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Thinking of Bella and all of you. I hope her surgery goes well.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

*HUGS* HUGS* HUGS*
Get Well Soon, Bella!


----------



## ♥♥clio♥chi♥chi♥♥ (Aug 9, 2012)

Lots of love hun 
we will be thinking and praying for you both x
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Good vibes for Bella <3


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

thanks so for the prayers and positive thoughts...we appreciate them very much...the surgeon just called us with an update...she said the rads were clear for AP but the ME is severe, so we are doing the right thing at the right time....we are lost tonight without having any of the girls with us...poor Iz and Zar, they will have to spend some more time in jail..opps...I mean...at the vacation resort !


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

Will be thinking of you both LS big hugs on the way to you and sweet Bela.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

You were right to bring her in for this now...it sounds like it is her only chance. What a strong girl she is !! I would be feeling more confident with the surgeon being a chi fan too. Will be saying special prayers for her !


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Awe!! Sounds like you're definitely doing the right thing for this baby. Will be praying & thinking of little Bella!!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

We've got 16 paws and 12 fingers crossed over here, as well as sending lots of love & healing light.


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Send postive thoughts and prayers her way.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Good thoughts to you and Bella. I hope all goes well. 



AussieLass said:


> We've got 16 paws and 12 fingers crossed over here, as well as sending lots of love & healing light.


12 fingers Dee? 



Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Lots and Lots more prayers are on the way for all of you. I just know God will keep watch over sweet Bella and guide her through her surgery and recovery. I can not even imagine how difficult all the waiting and having her away from home must be for you Kathleen. God Bless you *hugs* *hugs* and more *hugs*


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Lady sends doggie hugs and kisses to Bella. Get well soon!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Bella is such a fighter, so I am praying she'll come thru OK. At least tonight you can get a good nights rest.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Keeping you both in our thoughts and prayers. Hoping for a successful surgery. Sweet Bella we all love you!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Sweet peanut!

You will both be in my prayers!

Please update us as you are able.


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Hoping her surgery goes good!


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

(((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))) For Little Bella. X


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Bella has come thru surgery...she is in the ICU...they are just a bit concerned as one pupil is smaller than the other...neuro is being consulted again ....if she is able to go to intermediate care tomorrow we can visit her there...today is the Feast of the Guardian Angels...glad they werent too busy feasting to watch over my baby girl.... The intern called this morning,Dr Gagnon called me this aft with the update and the intern will call me again tonight...boy, they are great about calling us...Bella has to have the tube changed in one month...that was bit of a shock...I didnt know we would have to make another drive down so soon ! We are exhausted...no sleep last night and worried all day...how can one little 4 LB girl cause so much angst (LOL)


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I am so relieved to hear she made it through the surgery. I hope her recovery goes well for her. You are such a great mommy making sure that she get's the best of care. *prayers continuing*

PS: It totally understand where you are coming from about how much anguish one little chi can cause


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

Get well soon, Bella! <3


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh thank the angels! I have been checking this thread off and on all day for progress report. Prayers are still coming. Hope you get some sleep tonight.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I am so glad that she is out of surgery. I hope that her recovery is smooth and that this helps her. The vet sounds great, so I am sure she is in good hands. And hopefully you will be able to see her tomorrow! 

Does she have to go under anesthesia again in order to replace the tube? 

She is such a strong little girl! And she is so lucky to have parents that are willing to go above and beyond to help her fight. 

You are in my thoughts.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

lynx8456 said:


> I I totally understand where you are coming from about how much anguish one little chi can cause


Laura...I know how hard it was on you and Ralph watching precious Miss Hannah deal with her health issues..the feeling of helplessness is the worst...I like being in charge..and don't hand the reins over to the vets very easily...but this was something I could not fix by myself..love only does so much ... :love2:


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

the surgeon just called...Bellas pupils remain unequal...the neurologist re-examined her tonight and said they were equal when examined yesterday...so they have no idea what is going on..but they wanted us to know she may have to remain in hospital longer d/t to this...I asked if there was any way she could have received a blow to her head before the surgery...of course they said no....they said she was in her bailey chair for her supper last evening and the surgeon said she tried to feed her herself..and they put her procollar on right after she got out of the chair so there isn't any reason to suspect any undo trauma....so worry time is not over yet ! K


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Well, I am worrying right along with you I wish there was something I could say or do to help you through this rough time. I will hold you and Bella close in my thoughts and prayers once again tonight and of course I will be checking back for any and all updates. Love and hugs to you and your sweet little girl.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Oct 1, 2012)

Just sending hugs for your family and Bella. Prayers sent as well.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## luna-lune12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Good luck Bella!


----------



## Timmysmom (Jan 30, 2010)

You are in my thoughts and prayers, Bella.

Healing hugs from Regina and Timmy


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

pupluv168 said:


> Does she have to go under anesthesia again in order to replace the tube?


Unfortunately yes ....


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Bella is still in ICU...she remains lethargic...had an episode of hypoglycemia last evening ( not unexpected )..... the aniscoria has switched eyes...left yesterday...right today so is not the result of an infarct....we still are unable to visit...maybe tonight if she is stable...they did do a tube feed this morning and said that went without incident...I am feeling helpless and starting to doubt our decision to have the tube placed..


----------



## krbshappy71 (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm so sorry they aren't letting you visit, I really hope they do tonight, maybe insist loudly if they waffle about it. I'm sorry you are going through this.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

So sorry to hear that. I hope that she recovers quickly!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Give yourself and Bella a few more days. The days after surgery are really tough on both people and dogs. Keep your chin(s) up! Hopefully you will be able to see her tonight.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

we got called over to the hospital..she still is in ICU....Bella has bilateral AP, extensive...we met with the surgeon and the 2 new DVMs who will take over her care now....they did 3 more rads..a contrast U/S...no signs of septicemia....her BS was 0.8 MMOL, they now have it up to 2.4 MMOL with dextrose IV...they plan on putting in a jugular cath as she requires so many BS checks....she is getting O2, Vent neb Tx..2 antibiotics...she had a resting cortisol test this aft...as to the anisicoria changing eyes, neuro has no ideas other than the esophagus is so large that it is pressing on the nerves ...she was so lethargic when we arrived but when she heard my voice she opened her eyes and when I picked her up I got 3 big kisses....and a handful of urine ( smile ) They were concerned as they felt her temperament was different than when admitted...she has tried to bite them at times but she was fine with me and when they saw how calm she was with me 

I suspect they now think that was just behaviour change d/t pain etc....She is a very sick little girl, I was so happy to be able to hold her for a couple of hours,,,


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm so glad you got to see her at last, those mummy cuddles will be the best medicine. We still have everything crossed for her here, I hope she starts to improve soon.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

nabi said:


> we got called over to the hospital..she still is in ICU....Bella has bilateral AP, extensive...we met with the surgeon and the 2 new DVMs who will take over her care now....they did 3 more rads..a contrast U/S...no signs of septicemia....her BS was 0.8 MMOL, they now have it up to 2.4 MMOL with dextrose IV...they plan on putting in a jugular cath as she requires so many BS checks....she is getting O2, Vent neb Tx..2 antibiotics...she had a resting cortisol test this aft...as to the anisicoria changing eyes, neuro has no ideas other than the esophagus is so large that it is pressing on the nerves ...she was so lethargic when we arrived but when she heard my voice she opened her eyes and when I picked her up I got 3 big kisses....and a handful of urine ( smile ) They were concerned as they felt her temperament was different than when admitted...she has tried to bite them at times but she was fine with me and when they saw how calm she was with me
> 
> I suspect they now think that was just behaviour change d/t pain etc....She is a very sick little girl, I was so happy to be able to hold her for a couple of hours,,,


I am just so at a loss for words through all the tears I had reading your post Kathleen. I remember on more than one occasion getting a little urine along with kisses when our baby girl was sick...they were some of the most precious and bittersweet moments we ever had with Hannah. I think because of the fact that despite how sick she was or how much pain she was in...she would use every bit of her energy to kiss us, cuddle with us and just show us her love and trust with us. My prayers as you already know are on going for all of you.....I hope your vets can bring Bella back to good health and that she can go home with her family soon. God Bless all of you...love to you and Bella.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Oct 3, 2012


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I have not stopped tearing up from your post, now I am just a basket case. TY for posting the photos. Hugs and kisses to Ms. Bella. She is such a fighter. She is far braver than I could ever be. Bless her.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

We just got a very positive call from the Internist....Bellas anisicoria has resolved so neuro is comfortable with the idea that her esophagus was pushing on the nerves ...her blood glucose is within normal range.... her respiratory rate is better....if she continues to improve today we will be able to take her home tomorrow as all she will require is supportive care...meds..nebulizer tx...feeds... and our DVM can manage her medical care ....we will visit again at 1600 hrs....
Thanks to St Francis of Assisi.....you listened to my pleas !


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Such GREAT news.... I have been very worried about her....... we all love her here sooo much!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Way to go Bella!!!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh, that is wonderful news! I can't imagine how happy and relieved you all are!!


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## ♥♥clio♥chi♥chi♥♥ (Aug 9, 2012)

Thats amazing news 
Delighted for ya 
shes such a beaut 
and such a stong lil girl 
lots of love xxxxxx


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

That's wonderful news  give her hugs from all of us and for you too, you have been through a lot..


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh that is so wonderful! Sweet baby will be home in mama's arms soon..... love you Bella!


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

Hooray! So glad to hear Bella's on the upswing, now!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Fantastic news, so pleased for you all.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow what a relief . You must be feeling a lot better knowing Bella might be home with you soon. I will continue praying for Bella's continued improvement.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

we were able to spend almost 4 hrs with Bella today...she looks better...is still having considerable pain...her glucose was 6.4 MMOL with dextrose at 2.5 % so they discontinued it tonight...hopefully her BG remains within range...today her blood protein fell to 25...she will have to have liver studies done after recovery as she can't fast right now, the Internist hopes it was just a result of her abdominal bleed...


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Awww poor baby girl. Thank god she made it through and shes healing. I hope shes keeps on a steady and good recovery path. Shes in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Awe sweet Bella I am so glad she is on the road to recovery. I hope she continues to improve. Sending many hugs and prayers your way (((hugs)))


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

awwww she loves her Daddy........


----------



## Luvmywinnie (Oct 4, 2012)

So sorry


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

so very sorry


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Pam, go to Bella lost her battle thread.


----------

